# Cooperman's semi-official Echo users support club mega mega whatsit thread!!



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

So this sorta kinda accidently happened in ye olde England. Alexa is in the house! (Well the home office) Until now, England has been Echo challenged, but Amazon finally let us play. This, of course, means trouble.










For my first help request, I've chosen this one because Amazon is of course not answering mails, and would only send something like "please check your login credentials are the same for your device and Audible account. Have a nice life, and give us more money."

THE PROBLEM:
I can tell Alexa to read an audible book in my audible library. It works fine.
But when I use the Home>Music and Books>Audible menu the screen never shows any of my audio books.

There is just the busy circle icon spinning.

My account is all properly linked.

Should I see a list of books there like I do in the audible app?

THE SOLUTION:
Over to you!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Buy a paperback.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> THE PROBLEM:
> I can tell Alexa to read an audible book in my audible library. It works fine.
> But when I use the Home>Music and Books>Audible menu the screen never shows any of my audio books.
> 
> ...


I don't know that it's a solution, but when I go to Home>Music and Books>Audible, I can see all of my audio books.
I don't remember having to do anything special to get it to work, but maybe make sure that you have the most recent version of the Alexa app?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Andra said:


> I don't know that it's a solution, but when I go to Home>Music and Books>Audible, I can see all of my audio books.
> I don't remember having to do anything special to get it to work, but maybe make sure that you have the most recent version of the Alexa app?


It's the up to date app. I'm in the UK. This is the thing.


----------

